# Kind 44 - Deutscher Trailer zum Thriller



## FlorianStangl (13. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kind 44 - Deutscher Trailer zum Thriller* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kind 44 - Deutscher Trailer zum Thriller


----------



## Kaeksch (13. März 2015)

Das Buch ist sehr gut, mal sehen wie das verfilmt wurde.


----------



## FalconEye (13. März 2015)

Kaeksch schrieb:


> Das Buch ist sehr gut, mal sehen wie das verfilmt wurde.



Hab das Buch noch nicht gelesen. Habs aber daheim rumliegen. Aber wenn du Fremder aus dem Internet sagst dass es gut ist werde ich es bei Gelegenheit mal lesen (Hab mittlerweile mehr ungelesene Bücher daheim als unspielte Spiele auf Steam )


----------

